

Odd Comments and Strange Doings in Unix - oozcitak
http://cm.bell-labs.com/who/dmr/odd.html

======
phoyd
Page is down right now. cached page is here:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A%2F%2Fcm.bell-
labs.com%2Fwho%2Fdmr%2Fodd.html&hl=en&strip=1)

